# Wuselkäfer und ... Monsterkäfer???



## Skadi (24. Aug. 2017)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
ich brauche mal Eure Hilfe ...
Kurz vorab, unser Teich ist seit Juni gefüllt, ca. 10.000l, ca. 1m tief, 30qm. Keine Fische, ein Paar Posthorn- und Sumpfdeckelschnecken, 3 Teichmuscheln, eine Pumpe und hin und wieder läuft der SwimSkim25 ....
Da das Wasser einen leichten grünstich hat (ich weiß, alles normal bei einer Neuanlage ... Geduld, Geduld ) habe ich mir am Dienstag 4 große Tüten Wasserflöhe von jemanden aus der Nähe geholt. Am ersten Tag sah ich die Flöhchen auch noch munter rumschwimmen ... verstärkt da, wo der Skimmer den Sauerstoff ins Wasser blubbert. Am zweiten Tag musste ich schon genauer hinschauen und heute finde ich gar keine mehr . Da ich seit längerem schon einen Schwarm __ Käfer im Teich beobachte, die wuseln an der Teichoberfläche rum, so ca. 15-20 Stück, hatte ich die in Verdacht, meine Flöhe verspeist zu haben. Dachte mir, ich fang mal ein paar ein und schau sie mir genauer an. Gesagt, getan ... Bilder kommen unten.
Während ich die Wuselkäfer mit dem Kescher fange, sehe ich einen groooßen Käfer an der Seerose rauf und runter sausen. Den hatte ich ja fast vergessen ... ich habe den großen Käfer schon öfter gesehen, immer an der Seerose ... taucht dann immer wieder ganz schnell nach unten. Und was soll ich sagen, auch den konnte ich einkeschern. Der sieht echt gruselig aus  ... erst dachte ich an einen __ Gelbrandkäfer, habe aber gelesen, das die ca. 3 cm groß werden, meiner ist bestimmt 5-6 cm groß. __ Seerosenblattkäfer ... ??? 
Den Käfer habe ich zu den Kleinen in ein Glas Wasser getan ... der Große hat sich mit seinen "Fängen" die Kleinen gekrallt ...

                                

Um was für Käfer handelt es sich bei den Kleinen und was für ein Genosse ist der Große?
Vielen Dank schon mal,
Grüße, Skadi


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2017)

Also wenn das kein Gelbrand-__ Käfer ist.
Der gelbe Rand ist wunderschön zu sehen.


----------



## Skadi (24. Aug. 2017)

Danke ... aber der ist so groß ... also doch Monsterkäfer..


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2017)

Ausgewachsene Exemplare haben ihre 2cm.
Es ist die “Unterwasser-Polizei“, nicht schön anzusehen aber denn noch hat er seinen Platz im Teich oder anderen Gewässern.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2017)

Hm, aber Skadi schreibt von 5–6 cm. Das ist ja schon deutlich mehr als 2 cm. Vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Sorten von Gelbrandkäfern?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hm, aber Skadi schreibt von 5–6 cm. Das ist ja schon deutlich mehr als 2 cm. Vielleicht gibt es unterschiedliche Sorten von Gelbrandkäfern?



in Deutschland gibt es 5 Arten von Gelbrandkäfern, aber keiner davon wird so groß wie ein Kolbenwasserkäfer (die werden als größter europäischer Wasserkäfer 5-6cm lang


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Aug. 2017)

Also ist das ein Kolbenwasserkäfer?


----------



## center (25. Aug. 2017)

Ich hatte im Frühsommer auch so ein großes Exemplar im Pool. Dachte eigentlich auch das es ein __ Gelbrandkäfer ist. Aber wenn die garnicht so groß werden? Und nach Kolbenwasserkäfer sah der auch nicht aus.
Vielleicht sind welche aus Tschernobyl eingewandert.
Aber vielleicht sehen die nur größer aus als sie sind. Ich denke mal deiner ist auch nur 4cm. Und das würde dann schon passen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2017)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stehen die Gelbgeränderten wohl auch unter Naturschutz.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Also ist das ein Kolbenwasserkäfer?


, nee, die haben keinen gelben Rand (und ziemlich dicke Fühler)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stehen die Gelbgeränderten wohl auch unter Naturschutz.



jepp, wie __ Libellen, __ Molche und Co. 
Sie dürfen weder getötet noch umgesetzt werden wenn sie im/am Teich auftauchen und andere Viecher im Teich fressen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2017)

3 - 3,5cm (größer werden die normalen Gelbränder net) sind doch schon fast 50% kleiner als ein Kolbenwasserkäfer. Man kann sich bei mit Augenmaß geschätzter Größe sehr leicht verschätzen

MfG Frank


----------



## wombl10 (25. Aug. 2017)

Ich habe gerade einen Artikel gefunden: da gibt es anscheinend auch eine Art (_Dytiscus latissimus) die bis 45mm groß wird:

http://www.spektrum.de/lexikon/biologie/gelbrandkaefer/27086

Gruß
Christof_


----------



## Skadi (25. Aug. 2017)

Vielen Dank schonmal bis hierhin ... ich stempel den jetzt unter __ Gelbrandkäfer ab, halt ein bissl größer ... der unter Naturschutz steht und nicht umgesetzt werden darf  ...
Aber was sind die anderen Kleinen für welche ... haben die meine Wasserflöhe auf dem Gewissen?

LG, Skadi


----------



## Skadi (25. Aug. 2017)

... habe mal hier im Lexikon nachgeschaut ... ich würde sagen, die kleinen __ Käfer sind __ Taumelkäfer ... ganz flinke Dinger


----------



## wombl10 (25. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Skadi,

miss die Größe des Gelbrandkfers doch einmal genau. Sollte es sich tatsächlich um den "großen" _Dytiscus latissimus", _den Breitrand handeln, wäre das für Eure Gegend eine kleine Sensation: wenn ich mich richtig informiert habe, war der zwar bis ca.1980 in ganz D verbreitet. Inzwischen gibt es aber nur noch wenige lokale Vorkommen in Sachsen, Meck-Pomm und Bayern.

In diesem Fall: nach Möglichkeit ein Foto mit Größenvergleich (Lineal o.ä.) auch an das Bundesamt für Naturschutz oder an den örtlichen BUND.

LG
Christof


----------

